# problems at institution!!



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 4, 2010)

i had to go inside tonight to get my beloved 151 mohitos....i ran into my fav bartenders that had the night off....one was celebrating his 34th bday....had 2 151 mohitos & a nice chicken dinner with coffee & ice cream....2 of my fav folks at institution walk in blah blah....i see one of the managers call this fella over & it didnt look good....last week my boy urinated into an ash tray on a monday night on the upper deck with a customer sitting behind him who owns an oil company....this fella has a personality that makes me look like a wall flower....he can charm the pants off rachel welch for goodness sakes....anyway hes PNG'd for the season....just a stupid $ucking move....i think next season he'll be back!!:roll::roll::wink::wink:


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

If you'd given him some adult diapers, it could have avoided the whole situation.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 5, 2010)

one time I saw bobbee flay make mohhitos on the food television  i sat on my couch to watch the program. remember beavis and buttox-top?>?? Those guyz sat on a couch too when they awtched teevee. maybe bobby filet would make another episode with moghitos...but we all know waht happened i warsaw during word War 2II!!!11!!1111  :argue::argue::argue::angry::angry::-x:angry::-x:grin::smash::smash::smash:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2010)

Man, that sounds like my kind of place.
Mostly because they ban idiots who piss in ashtrays.

I'm curious as to the relevance of the customer's line of work.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 5, 2010)

this is YET another reason why SOME should NEVER drink ----------------sounds like an over-concentration of AH's abound at said institution


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Man, that sounds like my kind of place.
> Mostly because they ban idiots who piss in ashtrays.
> 
> I'm curious as to the relevance of the customer's line of work.



hes one of my favs at institution....an incredible personality....he's the life of the party....hopefully he'll pay someone off & be back soon!!:grin::-D


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 5, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> this is YET another reason why SOME should NEVER drink ----------------sounds like an over-concentration of AH's abound at said institution



not really although there are aholes anywhere u go....BeanoNYC stopped by with his wife in april or may....nice folks!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> one time I saw bobbee flay make mohhitos on the food television  i sat on my couch to watch the program. remember beavis and buttox-top?>?? Those guyz sat on a couch too when they awtched teevee. maybe bobby filet would make another episode with moghitos...but we all know waht happened i warsaw during word War 2II!!!11!!1111  :argue::argue::argue::angry::angry::-x:angry::-x:grin::smash::smash::smash:



:lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> hes one of my favs at institution....an incredible personality....he's the life of the party....hopefully he'll pay someone off & be back soon!!:grin::-D



I bet if he bought urinal cakes for all the ashtrays they'd let him back in.
They'd probably taste as good as a 151 mojito.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2010)

I figured it out.

Our beloved BB is actually Basil Marceaux. Or maybe Basil's Brother.Certainly related, or at least similar.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 5, 2010)

So I was thinking .... do mice really like the urinal cakes or is that just to fit in with the moneys? Dna testing has shown this to be untrue when used in the wrong way for love.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 5, 2010)

Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I bet if he bought urinal cakes for all the ashtrays they'd let him back in.
> They'd probably taste as good as a 151 mojito.



im only interested in the medicinal effects of the drink:grin::grin:


----------



## legalskier (Aug 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I figured it out.
> 
> Our beloved BB is actually Basil Marceaux. Or maybe Basil's Brother.Certainly related, or at least similar.



If Basil loses, he'll be applying for that new opening to be Tidy Bowl Man.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 5, 2010)

My house is tidy.


----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2010)

Thinking of you.   Don't blame me, I voted for MJ.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 5, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> not really although there are aholes anywhere u go....BeanoNYC stopped by with his wife in april or may....nice folks!!



bean bahrittos r good 2 eat. some meat has too much bad stuff in it and my trainer says know way! U cann't eet that! nathan's serves hawtdogs  :blink::-D;-)


----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> bean bahrittos r good 2 eat.



stop pickin on beano!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 5, 2010)

billski said:


> stop pickin on beano!



hay...we;re knot picking on anyone here. Do you know what the polic have done? huh??// or how about what happened in WWII  sometimes the world is meaner than a manly femail massuse! :argue:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2010)

Jamaicans know what happened in the Ghetto in WWII. They were lucky to escape being starved and frozen even though IG Farben makes massage equipment and for workouts it can't be beat except when after if you have too many 151 mojitos you might feel like my grandmother would have if she'd been there then, but she wasn't, so it's okay because we'll always have Paris.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## legalskier (Aug 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> except when after if you have too many 151 mojitos you might feel like



.....like relieving oneself in a restaurant ashtray?


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## legalskier (Aug 5, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


>




  Is _that_ the restaurant??


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 5, 2010)

Women really look like that these days?  Its impressive but is it at all possible for them to get that big drug-free??


----------



## Glenn (Aug 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Jamaicans know what happened in the Ghetto in WWII. They were lucky to escape being starved and frozen even though IG Farben makes massage equipment and for workouts it can't be beat except when after if you have too many 151 mojitos you might feel like my grandmother would have if she'd been there then, but she wasn't, so it's okay because we'll always have Paris.



wat r u sayuing! U weren't there! my beloved grandmother was! at the corner of warsaw and streets  they were too poor for moghittos! They weren't invented yet! Bobby filet invented the mohitow...it was in 1908...it happend in my beloved neighborhood...in the basement of the old girdle factory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!12111111111111111111111oneoneoneone:beer::razz::dunce::dunce::argue::argue::argue::argue:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> wat r u sayuing! U weren't there! my beloved grandmother was! at the corner of warsaw and streets  they were too poor for moghittos! They weren't invented yet! Bobby filet invented the mohitow...it was in 1908...it happend in my beloved neighborhood...in the basement of the old girdle factory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!12111111111111111111111oneoneoneone:beer::razz::dunce::dunce::argue::argue::argue::argue:



D00d! U R so rite- I remember the girdle factory where Bobby woudl rack it so old school!!11!!1!1!!11!!!oneoneone!!!!!11111eleventyone!!11OMGWTF!11LAZERS!!PEWPEWPEW!11!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 5, 2010)

this thread delivers!  smiling ear to ear right now.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> this thread delivers!  smiling ear to ear right now.



Most of the entire Miscellaneous Disccusions Section of AZ delivers right now!

And that's what Bobby Filets Mowhito drinking grandma from the Brownsville Section of the old school part of Warsaw says while racking staircases at the institution after getting a deep tissue massage from the Jamakin massoose ladies near the boardwalk on this glorious day


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 5, 2010)

quality pure quality


----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2010)

Ummm, I h8 to go off topikuh, but there are lutz of liddle peeeple in this picccure.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 5, 2010)

i lik pitures little people so ironically i just learned wut the werd ironic means i will not post any pitchers in dis post ironc thank you now rack it


----------



## Glenn (Aug 5, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Most of the entire Miscellaneous Disccusions Section of AZ delivers right now!
> 
> And that's what Bobby Filets Mowhito drinking grandma from the Brownsville Section of the old school part of Warsaw says while racking staircases at the institution after getting a deep tissue massage from the Jamakin massoose ladies near the boardwalk on this glorious day




jeff...that does a really good idea of summing up this thread. Maybe Bobby filet will rack e'm with Rusty this season at the MidsectionstationBar. :argue::argue::smile:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> jeff...that does a really good idea of summing up this thread. Maybe Bobby filet will rack e'm with Rusty this season at the MidsectionstationBar. :argue::argue::smile:



Let me now take this thread to a level of greatness seldom achieved on AZ and give it the only things its been missing so far!











Greatest series of threads on AZ EVER!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 5, 2010)

i got cold the other night so I put on a leopard snuggy. it was really hard to try to take kreepy pictures of the trashy LI woman when i was dressed up like that. We tries to use a shamwhoa to clean up the peeppe from teh ashtry...but it was a generic shamthing from the dollar store. I don't cary a lot of cash...i need the quarters for mojoitos.     :argue::-x:angry:


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> i got cold the other night so I put on a leopard snuggy. it was really hard to try to take kreepy pictures of the trashy LI woman when i was dressed up like that. We tries to use a shamwhoa to clean up the peeppe from teh ashtry...but it was a generic shamthing from the dollar store. I don't cary a lot of cash...i need the quarters for mojoitos.     :argue::-x:angry:


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## billski (Aug 5, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Let me now take this thread to a level of greatness seldom achieved on AZ and give it the only things its been missing so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dada!


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 5, 2010)

billski said:


> Ummm, I h8 to go off topikuh, but there are lutz of liddle peeeple in this picccure.



billy-  you need to start training!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> billy-  you need to start training!



Training is da key as I can do 151 sets of squats since I've been training it hardcore with the old school methods that grandma from the Brownsville section of Warsaw, since that's what it was called before some boat brought her to my beloved village which I almost beloved as much as the institution.  Aftr the old school 151 work out, I have to go get da nots worked out by the jamacins so dat I can lift the mowjitos dat bobby fa lay makes dat ar so good that even Jimmy Ve and Jimmy C and probably Jimmy P from the 1962 Toledo AAU 13 year old champions round ballers take the F train all da way from Murrays on 1786th street by Myron 3 toes Briss Supply store for dem


----------



## jaja111 (Aug 5, 2010)

Full of win!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 6, 2010)

Need to go spend some time at the institution this morning.


----------



## billski (Aug 6, 2010)

I have been instituted twice already today


----------



## JerseyJoey (Aug 6, 2010)

raquet


----------



## legalskier (Aug 6, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Training is da key as I can do 151 sets of squats since I've been training it hardcore with the old school methods that grandma from the Brownsville section of Warsaw, since that's what it was called before some boat brought her to my beloved village which I almost beloved as much as the institution.  Aftr the old school 151 work out, I have to go get da nots worked out by the jamacins so dat I can lift the mowjitos dat bobby fa lay makes dat ar so good that even Jimmy Ve and Jimmy C and probably Jimmy P from the 1962 Toledo AAU 13 year old champions round ballers take the F train all da way from Murrays on 1786th street by Myron 3 toes Briss Supply store for dem



Omg my pants are wet!


:lol:


----------



## neil (Aug 6, 2010)

This is a hilarious thread. Made even better by seeing that Insanesville has been banned


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## billski (Aug 6, 2010)

neil said:


> This is a hilarious thread. Made even better by seeing that Insanesville has been banned


he wuz????


----------



## legalskier (Aug 6, 2010)

neil said:


> This is a hilarious thread. Made even better by seeing that Insanesville has been banned









But who will we rack it old school with now?





_"Old School Bike Rack In Front of South London Cycle"_


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Riverskier (Aug 6, 2010)

Is BB really banned?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 6, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Is BB really banned?



Apparently. I'm just sad I didn't see whatever it was that got him banned.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 6, 2010)

its still there.  there is a locked thread where he just goes on personal attacks on me. I was gonna have him banned but apparently it was already done.  quite amusing that someone who regards themself as so smart that he got himself banned with something that sounded like it came out of beavis and butthead.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 6, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Apparently. I'm just sad I didn't see whatever it was that got him banned.



No kidding, it must have been good! Most of what I have seen from BB has just been senseless and incoherent babbling, nothing ban worthy.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 6, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> its still there.  there is a locked thread where he just goes on personal attacks on me. I was gonna have him banned but apparently it was already done.  quite amusing that someone who regards themself as so smart that he got himself banned with something that sounded like it came out of beavis and butthead.



I couldn't care less that BB is banned, but if I recall correctly it was you who started with the personal attacks on him and not the other way around. Just sayin...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 6, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> its still there.  there is a locked thread where he just goes on personal attacks on me. I was gonna have him banned but apparently it was already done.  quite amusing that someone who regards themself as so smart that he got himself banned with something that sounded like it came out of beavis and butthead.



But Neil Patrick Harris _is_ gay.

I've heard some things about that unicorn, too. Makes Goat Night at Marc's sound like a Sunday picnic with Mary Poppins.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 6, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> I couldn't care less that BB is banned, but if I recall correctly it was you who started with the personal attacks on him and not the other way around. Just sayin...



Maybe I missed something, but mocking his insane threads is not a personal attack?


----------



## Glenn (Aug 6, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Training is da key as I can do 151 sets of squats since I've been training it hardcore with the old school methods that grandma from the Brownsville section of Warsaw, since that's what it was called before some boat brought her to my beloved village which I almost beloved as much as the institution.  Aftr the old school 151 work out, I have to go get da nots worked out by the jamacins so dat I can lift the mowjitos dat bobby fa lay makes dat ar so good that even Jimmy Ve and Jimmy C and probably Jimmy P from the 1962 Toledo AAU 13 year old champions round ballers take the F train all da way from Murrays on 1786th street by Myron 3 toes Briss Supply store for dem




This is frigging hilarious! I love it!!!! :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Aug 6, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> its still there.  there is a locked thread where he just goes on personal attacks on me. I was gonna have him banned but apparently it was already done.  quite amusing that someone who regards themself as so smart that he got himself banned with something that sounded like it came out of beavis and butthead.



Isn't it Beavis and Buttox top? :lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 6, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> its still there.  there is a locked thread where he just goes on personal attacks on me. I was gonna have him banned but apparently it was already done.  quite amusing that someone who regards themself as so smart that he got himself banned with something that sounded like it came out of beavis and butthead.



Here you go. Put this on. It'll make you feel better.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 6, 2010)

Aside from that, there were three separate occasions where he took a jab at me and I let it slide.  only when I asked him to not quote me to justify his asinine behavior and to not advertise his religion and home because it gives us all a real bad name.    That is when the volume went way up.  I also never went on an attack into the protected zone.  I never entered into anything protected by the anti-discrimination laws.

I ripped on his absurdity, I made a parody, I used information readily available on the forum.  On the flip side, he went on several directed attacks citing knowledge with no information, sort of a libel thing.  Having been shot like a cornered animal, he resorted to 1990's playground insults "gay.".  Thats technically sexual harassment and in both our states protected by the anti-discrimination laws that were added to the federal civil rights act of 1964.

He was asked to stop certain behaviors, he choose instead to highlight them, he should have been smarter then that.



wa-loaf said:


> Maybe I missed something, but mocking his insane threads is not a personal attack?


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 7, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> Aside from that, there were three separate occasions where he took a jab at me and I let it slide.  only when I asked him to not quote me to justify his asinine behavior and to not advertise his religion and home because it gives us all a real bad name.    That is when the volume went way up.  I also never went on an attack into the protected zone.  I never entered into anything protected by the anti-discrimination laws.
> 
> I ripped on his absurdity, I made a parody, I used information readily available on the forum.  On the flip side, he went on several directed attacks citing knowledge with no information, sort of a libel thing.  Having been shot like a cornered animal, he resorted to 1990's playground insults "gay.".  Thats technically sexual harassment and in both our states protected by the anti-discrimination laws that were added to the federal civil rights act of 1964.
> 
> He was asked to stop certain behaviors, he choose instead to highlight them, he should have been smarter then that.



This is about the funniest item I have ever read on this site.


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 7, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> Aside from that, there were three separate occasions where he took a jab at me and I let it slide.  only when I asked him to not quote me to justify his asinine behavior and to not advertise his religion and home because it gives us all a real bad name.    That is when the volume went way up.  I also never went on an attack into the protected zone.  I never entered into anything protected by the anti-discrimination laws.
> 
> I ripped on his absurdity, I made a parody, I used information readily available on the forum.  On the flip side, he went on several directed attacks citing knowledge with no information, sort of a libel thing.  Having been shot like a cornered animal, he resorted to 1990's playground insults "gay.".  Thats technically sexual harassment and in both our states protected by the anti-discrimination laws that were added to the federal civil rights act of 1964.
> 
> He was asked to stop certain behaviors, he choose instead to highlight them, he should have been smarter then that.



What is the protected zone?


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 7, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> What is the _protected zone_?



This perhaps?


----------



## mondeo (Aug 7, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> What is the protected zone?


Any place a bathing suit covers.


----------



## billski (Aug 7, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> This is about the funniest item I have ever read on this site.


 
Actually the comment above is the funniest item written here!


----------



## legalskier (Aug 7, 2010)

I prefer the cone of silence.






:wink:


----------



## Glenn (Aug 7, 2010)

I think Black Phantom is BB's alter ego....IP spoofing. Similar posting style, with marginally better gramme\ar....and those random copy and past articles with no comments on the article being posted. 

You read it here first....just like Bobby Filet.....


----------



## legalskier (Aug 7, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I think Black Phantom is BB's alter ego....



Maybe the mods can set up a poll:

_*Do you agree that Black Phantom is BB's alter-ego?
1. Yes
2. No
3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI3DlIrvoHg
4. No, more like Groundskeeper Willie
5. None of the above*_


----------



## billski (Aug 7, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Maybe the mods can set up a poll:
> 
> _*Do you agree that Black Phantom is BB's alter-ego?*_
> _*1. Yes*_
> ...


 

just create a new thread and you can create a poll....


----------



## mondeo (Aug 7, 2010)

Not sure about Black Phantom, pretty sure Groundskeeper Willie is, though.


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 8, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> What is the protected zone?



It is a gray area. If you start raggin on someone and they come back with an insult that *hurts your feelings* than they crossed over into the protected zone. :roll:

Anti Discrimination? Libel? Sexual Harassment? Don't advertise your religion? Please tell me you're joking! Some people are just way too thin skinned.


----------



## billski (Aug 8, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> It is a gray area. If you start raggin on someone and they come back with an insult that *hurts your feelings* than they crossed over into the protected zone. :roll:
> 
> Anti Discrimination? Libel? Sexual Harassment? Don't advertise your religion? Please tell me you're joking! Some people are just way too thin skinned.


 
Welcome to the real world Mildcat!  These things can and may be used against you in real life, in venues far beyond AZ.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 8, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> It is a gray area. If you start raggin on someone and they come back with an insult that *hurts your feelings* than they crossed over into the protected zone. :roll:
> 
> Anti Discrimination? Libel? Sexual Harassment? Don't advertise your religion? Please tell me you're joking! Some people are just way too thin skinned.




didn't bother me one bit.  he was banned before I complained.  wont say it didn't make me happy, the guy is a dirtbag.  but he is gone now, so why still talk about it.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 8, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Not sure about Black Phantom, pretty sure Groundskeeper Willie is, though.



That's my thought too


----------



## Glenn (Aug 9, 2010)

drjeff said:


> That's my thought too



x3.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 9, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> It is a gray area. If you start raggin on someone and they come back with an insult that *hurts your feelings* than they crossed over into the protected zone. :roll:
> 
> Anti Discrimination? Libel? Sexual Harassment? Don't advertise your religion? Please tell me you're joking! Some people are just way too thin skinned.



The voice of reason!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Rack it, OLD SCHOOL!!!


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 9, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Rack it, OLD SCHOOL!!!



I think you just went to the protected zone.  Not sure but I think you just showed your ass(a bathing suit hides that) .


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 10, 2010)

They should change the term from "Banned" to "Banished."

I think it sounds cooler.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Glenn (Aug 10, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> They should change the term from "Banned" to "Banished."
> 
> I think it sounds cooler.



Maybe "Mojitto'd" "or "Brown'd"


----------



## pepperdawg (Aug 11, 2010)

Free da Dis!!!!!


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 11, 2010)

free gss


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## legalskier (Aug 11, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> They should change the term from "Banned" to "Banished."
> 
> I think it sounds cooler.



Sounds like deodorant too....


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


>



Got any creepy "30 feet away" pics of the LI Ladies from last night Eric?


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 12, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> free gss



bump


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 12, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> free gss





campgottagopee said:


> bump



locking thread in 3 ..... 2...... 1.....


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 12, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> What is the protected zone?



The "inner circle" my friend.


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> locking thread in 3 ..... 2...... 1.....



Really, no sense of humor......


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 12, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Got any creepy "30 feet away" pics of the LI Ladies from last night Eric?



Why are you calling me Eric, little man?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 12, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Really, no sense of humor......



me or the mods?


----------



## dmc (Aug 12, 2010)

Free GSS - or not...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Really, no sense of humor......



sense of humor's only useful if it's funny.

Granted, BB was prety funny, and so was GSS. Entertaining, at least. But, no great loss, I think, either of them, and continued discussion just distracts from BP's ascendency.


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 12, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> me or the mods?



not you


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 12, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> sense of humor's only useful if it's funny.
> 
> Granted, BB was prety funny, and so was GSS. Entertaining, at least. But, no great loss, I think, either of them, and continued discussion just distracts from BP's ascendency.



Ahhhhhhhh, the voice of reason.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Why are you calling me Eric, little man?



'cause that's your name. Beloved as it may be.


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 12, 2010)

Glenn said:


> 'cause that's your name. Beloved as it may be.



Sorry tubby.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Sorry tubby.



We miss your old stories....really we do. The nonsensical ones about nothing with old random black and white photos. Ahhhh, the memories of a week and a half ago.....


----------

